# Immer noch miese Graphik



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

"Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "

Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
Ich verstehe auch das man Massenschlachten nicht in AOC-Graphik, die ich leider gar nicht kenne, da mich das Szenario nicht interessiert, hinbekommt, aber auch die schlechte Graphik lagt leider und macht merkwürdige Sprünge. Ich hoffe das künftige Patchs Abhilfe schaffen und ich dann doch noch zum Spielen komme, da ich gerne mal was Neues erleben würde und mich das RVR-Prinzip doch sehr reizt.
Ich bin übrigens kein WOW Fan-Boy , ich hab noch nicht mal einen Siebziger, mein Schurke ist gerade mal 66 und das obwohl ich seit Anfang an, mit gewissen Pausen, das Spiel zocke, aber WOW ist einfach runder und da macht mir auch die ältere Graphik nichts aus, da sie durch den Comic-Look doch relativ zeitlos ist.


----------



## Neradox (7. Oktober 2008)

So sehr ich deinen langen und recht schön geschriebenen text auch respektiere, aber... kommt da jetzt noch eine Frage oder wolltest du uns nur deine Gedanken mitteilen?


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Der Threadtitel ist bissel verwirrend. Der Text allerdings noch mehr.

In before close.

Ach, und Grafik schriebt man ohne ph im deutschen - aber das wusstest du ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (7. Oktober 2008)

ich werd aus dem text nich schlau was wilst du jetzt von uns wissen ???


----------



## Skathloc (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd aus dem Text auch nicht schlau. Hab ich ne Frage oder einen Diskussionsanfang überlesen?

in diesem Sinne: 1up


----------



## enc (7. Oktober 2008)

Er will nix wissen, sondern sich über WAR beschweren.
Ich gebe dir in genau einem Punkt Recht: Dass man WAR nicht mit WoW vergleichen soll, ist Schwachsinn, da sich schließlich jedes MMO mit dem Marktführer messen muss und WAR da keine Ausnahme macht^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich find' die Grafik auch doof, aaaaber es ist generell ratsam, ein zuvor geschlossenes Thema einfach ruhen zu lassen und keinen erneuten Close zu riskieren. Der liebe Frieden und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit ein paar Einstellungen im Kontrolzentrum der Gra(f)ikkarte ist die WAR Gra(f)ik 1000 mal besser als die bei WOW

Und die AoC Gra(f)ik gehört nicht zu einem MMO sondern eher zu einem offline RPG es sei man kriegt es auch in den Griff was bei FC nicht der Fall ist.
(Villen mit Shader 2.0 weil sonst 1fps usw......)


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Schade dass ich mich unverständlich ausdrücke. Das sollte einfach nur ne Antwort an all jene sein, dich mich im anderen Thread für meinen entsetzten Aufschrei*grins* am liebsten gesteinigt hätten.
Ausserdem sollte man des Kaisers neue Kleider auch als solche benennen auch wenn das vielleicht "nur" ein subjektiver Eindruck ist, schließlich kostet das Ding 39€ und 13€ Monatsgebühr. 
...und vielleicht ist es auch eine Hilfe für Leute, welche sich gerade einen Kauf überlegen, obwohl ich das eher anzweifle.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also, obwohl ich das Spiel bisher sehr gerne spiele, muss ich sagen, daß der TE in zwei Punkten Recht hat. Die scharfen Texturen werden oft viel zu spät reingeladen und was bleibt, ist oft eine wirklich fast schon freche Matschgrafik. Zweitens ist die Performance bei Keepschlachten oft noch unterirdisch.

Ansonsten bin ich aber bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab ne Nvidia 8600GT, kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich es einstellen soll*hoffnungsvoll*


----------



## Uktawa (7. Oktober 2008)

So, da ja einige immer noch nicht wissen wie sie ihre Grafikkarten konfigurieren müssen damit diese mit WAR vernünftig zusammen arbeiten, hier noch mal ein kleiner kurzer Leitfaden.
Es liegt NICHT an WAR wenn Eure Grafik "verwaschen" oder "matschig" ist. Es liegt an den Einstellungen eurer Grafikkarten. Viele haben nämlich die Anisotropische Filterung auf "aus" oder "Anwendungsgesteuert. Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Was aber auch schon in anderen Threads oft behandelt wurde. Nicht nur bei diesem Spiel.

Also was tun ?

1. Geht in Eure Einstellungen für die Grafikkarte. Sucht dort nach der globalen Einstellung für "Anisotropische Filterung". Diese dann einfach mal auf 16x (8x geht auch) stellen. 
2. Sucht den Eintrag "Antialiasing-Einstellungen". Dort stellt ihr den Wert auf x4 (damit fahren die meisten sehr gut).
3. Sucht den Eintrag "Antialiasing-Modus". Dort stellt ihr ein "Beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben".
4. Alle Änderungen wie oben beschrieben übernehmen, WAR starten und sich wundern warum plötzlich alles so schön aus schaut.

Noch ein Tip am Rande. Bevor man anfängt über etwas zu mekkern, sollte man schauen ob man nicht selber der Verursacher des "Fehlers" ist. Und grade in diesem Beispiel ist es oft der User selber der dafür sorgt das sein Spiel "scheisse" aus schaut. Es reicht eben nicht etwas zu installieren und zu denken " das wird sich schon alles von alleine richtig einstellen."

So, ich hoffe ich konnte einigen Mekkerköppen helfen...


----------



## Nachtrot (7. Oktober 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> So, da ja einige immer noch nicht wissen wie sie ihre Grafikkarten konfigurieren müssen damit diese mit WAR vernünftig zusammen arbeiten, hier noch mal ein kleiner kurzer Leitfaden.
> Es liegt NICHT an WAR wenn Eure Grafik "verwaschen" oder "matschig" ist. Es liegt an den Einstellungen eurer Grafikkarten. Viele haben nämlich die Anisotropische Filterung auf "aus" oder "Anwendungsgesteuert. Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Was aber auch schon in anderen Threads oft behandelt wurde. Nicht nur bei diesem Spiel.
> 
> Also was tun ?
> ...



Das hilft nicht! Alles schon auf max. Age of Conan sieht dennoch besser aus!?!?


----------



## Chiroc (7. Oktober 2008)

Die freche Matschgrafik, den Ausspruch muss ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> Das hilft nicht! Alles schon auf max. Age of Conan sieht dennoch besser aus!?!?



Himmel........nach den WOW-Fanboys kommen jetzt die AOC-Fanboys.
*Besen raushol* Kusch, kusch, zurück ins AOC Forum.


Natürlich sieht die instanzierte Grafikdemo AOC besser aus, als das MMORPG Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (7. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> Das hilft nicht! Alles schon auf max. Age of Conan sieht dennoch besser aus!?!?



Wenn Du glaubst das WAR generell eine bessere Grafik haben sollte als AoC, dann bist Du eh im flaschem Spiel. Das man ein auf PvP/RvR basierendem Spiel keine Imbaroxxorlolomato Grafik verpassen sollte sieht man ja an AoC. Da funzt ja garnix. 
WAR hat eine seh gute Grafik, wenn man die richtigen Einstellungen vornimmt. Wenn Du ne Grafik alla Farcry & Co erwartest, wirst Du hier nicht fündig.


----------



## Rickrolled (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Hab ne Nvidia 8600GT, kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich es einstellen soll*hoffnungsvoll*



Suchfunktion oder googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das Thema wurde schon 1000mal, in alle Sprachen, im I-net dürchgekaut*g

@Topic
bei mir sieht WAR so aus, bin glücklich damit, da ich weiss das Zergschlachten gut spielbar sind ohne als Diashow zu enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

In beforce close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorthes (7. Oktober 2008)

Jo ich muss Uktawa recht geben. Also wer WOW-Graf.. Graph.... Grafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der von WOW vergleicht, ist entweder Blind oder hat 5,0 Dioptrien und weiß es noch nicht (obwohl das auch mit Blindheit gleich zu setzten ist).

Und WAR mit HDRO oder AOC-Grafik wird niemals nie funktionieren. Schon allein bei den Massenschlachten, sei es Keep-, Open RVR- oder Stadtschlachten. Ich weiß nicht was die Leute immer an der Grafik rummeckern. Ich finde die Grafik stimmig und passt zum Spiel. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips in Bezug auf die Einstellung, probier ich gleich mal aus!!!
...aber, wie soll ich als normaler PC-User auf so eine Idee kommen? Wenn das wenigstens im Handbuch beschrieben wäre. Früher war man daran gewöhnt für jedes Spiel seine autoexec und seine config zu ändern, heutzutage sind wir halt alle verwöhnt*grins*


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips in Bezug auf die Einstellung, probier ich gleich mal aus!!!
...aber, wie soll ich als normaler PC-User auf so eine Idee kommen? Wenn das wenigstens im Handbuch beschrieben wäre. Früher war man daran gewöhnt für jedes Spiel seine autoexec und seine config zu ändern, heutzutage sind wir halt alle verwöhnt*grins*


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips in Bezug auf die Einstellung, probier ich gleich mal aus!!!
...aber, wie soll ich als normaler PC-User auf so eine Idee kommen? Wenn das wenigstens im Handbuch beschrieben wäre. Früher war man daran gewöhnt für jedes Spiel seine autoexec und seine config zu ändern, heutzutage sind wir halt alle verwöhnt*grins*


----------



## Mister-Loki (7. Oktober 2008)

enc schrieb:


> Er will nix wissen, sondern sich über WAR beschweren.
> Ich gebe dir in genau einem Punkt Recht: Dass man WAR nicht mit WoW vergleichen soll, ist Schwachsinn, da sich schließlich jedes MMO mit dem Marktführer messen muss und WAR da keine Ausnahme macht^^




Doch Schwachsinn, denn der Marktführer ist immernoch MapelStory da WoW wohl kaum 72.000.000 Spieler hat ....
Und MapelStory is in 2D ... das schlägt War um weiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surric (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, Ich bin auch ein bisschen von der Graphik enttäuscht und es macht mir auch nicht wirklich viel spaß mit so einer graphik zu spielen da alles irgendwie Kaotisch und so wirkt.
Desweiteren wenn man mit der Maus etwas anklicken will wird es einem doch sehr schwer gemacht da man das was man will meist nicht genau trifft :-(


----------



## Chrissler (7. Oktober 2008)

> Danke für die hilfreichen Tips in Bezug auf die Einstellung, probier ich gleich mal aus!!!
> ...aber, wie soll ich als normaler PC-User auf so eine Idee kommen? Wenn das wenigstens im Handbuch beschrieben wäre. Früher war man daran gewöhnt für jedes Spiel seine autoexec und seine config zu ändern, heutzutage sind wir halt alle verwöhnt*grins*



nun also bei mir war das schon vorher eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich finde die grafik nun nicht so schlecht aber dafür das das spiel schon lange in Arbeit ist siehts wirklich vergleichsweise schlecht aus aber es ist ja acuh ein PvP spiel und ich bin froh wenn nix ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders wenn man eine festung übernehmen will so mit 80 mann gegn die verteidiger und nix ruckelt !! das fande ich schon supper


----------



## Mister-Loki (7. Oktober 2008)

Gra*f*ik
*ch*aotisch

O.'O was macht ihr alle in der Schule ????


----------



## Chrissler (7. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube diesmal war es absicht ansonsten wirklich O.O


----------



## surric (7. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Gra*f*ik
> *ch*aotisch
> 
> O.'O was macht ihr alle in der Schule ????



War Absicht^^


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß, ehrlich gesagt nicht, was manche sich erhoffen. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob mir der Grafikstil nun gefällt oder nicht, muss doch jedem klar sein, dass es nicht perfekt sein kann.
Wieso regt sich alles so dermaßen über die Grafik auf? Auch nach 3 Jahren WoW ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, das zu präsentieren, was WAR nun bietet. Muss denn alles so maßlos perfekt sein?
Gänzlich davon abgesehen, dass mit der richtigen Konfiguration (also auf Software-Ebene) WAR prima aussieht und stabil läuft, was wollt ihr denn? Super Grafik gibt's bei AoC - wozu das führt, haben viele gesehen: Diashow bei groß angelegten PvP Kämpfen.

Auch davon abgesehen, dass ich dieser offenbar weit verbreiteten Meinung, dass WAR eine angeblich so schlechte Grafik habe, einfach nicht zustimmen kann: habt ihr keine anderen Probleme? Ich kann Aufregungen über Bugs und Designfehler verstehen, wenn jemand eine bestimmte Idee nicht nachvollziehen kann weil sie nicht bis zum Ende durchdacht wurde, ich kann gut nachvollziehen, wenn jemand sagt, er möge das Spiel nicht, weil es ihm nicht das gibt, was ihm Freude bereitet.

Aber Grafik - wenn doch die Atmosphäre im Spiel stimmt (und die ist weiß Gott nicht vom Aussehen abhängig, sondern von den Geschichten, den Ideen und den Spielern selbst), gibt es in meinen Augen kaum etwas nebensächlicheres.


----------



## extecy (7. Oktober 2008)

mimimimimimi


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Da ich schon 41 bin, darf ich Graphik mit ph schreiben, das ging früher nämlich. 
Ansonsten hab ich nun die Einstellungen übernommen und bin mit der Grafik!!! jetzt ganz zufrieden. Warum nicht gleich so? Als normaler Hobby-User kommt man auf die Idee wirklich nicht und den Schuh müssen sich die Entwickler anziehen. Entweder man richtet ein Spiel so ein, dass das automatisch funxt oder man weisst die Käufer im Handbuch darauf hin.


----------



## Elessor (7. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> mimimimimimi



aber hallo...alles in allem gefällt mir die graFik und sowieso...es is ein mmorpg, da gehts nich um die grafik...abgesehen davon hab ich mit ner 8600gt (laptop version) schon genug probleme mit der grafik, wenn die besser wäre wärs nich spielbar und so ganz alleine bin ich nicht damit...


----------



## Elessor (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Da ich schon 41 bin, darf ich Graphik mit ph schreiben, das ging früher nämlich.
> Ansonsten hab ich nun die Einstellungen übernommen und bin mit der Grafik!!! jetzt ganz zufrieden. Warum nicht gleich so? Als normaler Hobby-User kommt man auf die Idee wirklich nicht und den Schuh müssen sich die Entwickler anziehen. Entweder man richtet ein Spiel so ein, dass das automatisch funxt oder man weisst die Käufer im Handbuch darauf hin.



hattest du leistungseinbußen deswegen?


----------



## Shrukan (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub er versucht zu vermitteln wie viel besser die Grafik in WoW doch ist. Den Rest hab ich mal gar nicht verstanden.


----------



## Skathloc (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Da ich schon 41 bin, darf ich Graphik mit ph schreiben, das ging früher nämlich.
> Ansonsten hab ich nun die Einstellungen übernommen und bin mit der Grafik!!! jetzt ganz zufrieden. Warum nicht gleich so? Als normaler Hobby-User kommt man auf die Idee wirklich nicht und den Schuh müssen sich die Entwickler anziehen. Entweder man richtet ein Spiel so ein, dass das automatisch funxt oder man weisst die Käufer im Handbuch darauf hin.



Soweit ich weiß ist ein Grafikpatch geplant der auch AA und AF spielseitig hinzufügt. Wann der kommen soll weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich glaub er versucht zu vermitteln wie viel besser die Grafik in WoW doch ist. Den Rest hab ich mal gar nicht verstanden.



Ist als Ork auch nicht grade deine Stärke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

> Ich glaub er versucht zu vermitteln wie viel besser die Grafik in WoW doch ist.


Das habe ich z.B. nicht so aufgefasst. Es ging wohl eher um den Aspekt, dass die Grafik entsprechend dem Alter für WoW stimmig ist, er sich aber mehr von WAR erhofft hatte. Ist aber genauso eine Vermutung wie dein Argument.
Was durchaus verstanden habe, ist dass er sich aufgrund eines geschlossenen Threads (was in meinen Augen meist aus gutem Grund passiert) dazu genötigt fühlte, seiner Meinung Ausdruck zu verleihen und die ohnehin aggressionsgeladene Kontroverse weiterzuführen. 
Das ist noch nicht einmal eine boshafte Unterstellung, sondern meine Beobachtung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (7. Oktober 2008)

@TE

WoW hat nicht die bessere Grafik und hat auch sicher nicht die Beste Grafik aber lustigerweise ist es trotzdem verdammt erfolgreich.
Gut dann gucken wir uns mal AoC an, mhm mega Grafik und boahbämbuschboom hammer effekte. Und wieviel kunden hat es noch? 200.000 sehr erfolgreich muss ich schon sagen das spiel is auch dank der Grafik echt das beste MMO aller zeiten *Ironie off*
Tja mein lieber wenn dir die Grafik nicht gefällt dann heul nicht rum sondern ->
-Kauf dir nen besseren Rechner damit du auch auf max details spielen kannst
-Geh zurück zu AoC oder WoW und heule dort rum wie 90% aller kinderspieler dort
-Flenne deine Mama voll das sie dir das Geld für Warhammer zurückgibt und du es in Pokemon karten Investieren kannst
-Hau einfach ab und lass uns Erwachsene in ruhe


----------



## etmundi (7. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Gra*f*ik
> *ch*aotisch
> 
> O.'O was macht ihr alle in der Schule ????



Als ich noch zur Schule ging, schrieb man halt noch Graphik.
Und wie vielen anderen auch, geht mir die neue
Rechtschreibung am hcsrA vorbei.


----------



## Factions (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh Mann, da macht sich ein User extra die Mühe ein Video zu erstellen, wie man die WAR Grafik vorläufig einstellt, und trotzdem gibt es noch solche Aldi Trolle ....

Lesen, schauen, nachmachen, spielen...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65706


----------



## jdf (7. Oktober 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da macht sich ein User extra die Mühe ein Video zu erstellen, wie man die WAR Grafik vorläufig einstellt, und trotzdem gibt es noch solche Aldi Trolle ....
> 
> Lesen, schauen, nachmachen, spielen...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65706




Ganz großes Kino, ist ja klar dass man als Kunde auch ganz genau *das eine Goldnugget* in den ganzen S*heisshaufen aka 'Foren' (so was wie eine offizielle Anlaufstelle von GOA gibt's ja nun leider nicht) findet, schon klar.

Setzen,Sechs. 

Ich finde die Grafik wohlgemerkt absolut topp und hatte dank entsprechender Erfahrung keinerlei Probleme, das Game (den Grafikkartentreiber)  entsprechend einzustellen - trotzdem sollte man soviel Weitsicht aufbringen, dies nicht jedermann unterstellen zu wollen. Das Fehlen von AA & AF betrachte ich als vollkommen unnötigen, marketingtechnisch absolut verheerenden Faux Pas in einem ansonsten sehr tollen Spiel. In die selbe Kerbe schlägt das nervtötende, unnötige (da in D. eh in keinster Weise juristisch verbindliche) wiederholte Absegnen der EULA (seit letztem Patch deutlich besser, trotzdem nervig & verheerend, weil genau solche Punkte wieder und wieder durchdiskutiert und vorgekaut werden). Ebenfalls unschön: Donwload von rund 1GB Patch nach der ersten Installation - eine Unsitte, die leider zunehmend um sich greift (vgl. AoC). Schlechtes Timing was die DVD-Pressung angeht, zeugt von vielen, vielen Fixes und Änderungen in letzter Sekunde, was eben nicht vertrauensbildend wirkt.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: tolles Spiel, ich will's nicht mehr missen, Abo ist gebongt (auf lange Zeit, vermutlich). Trotzdem finde ich solche "Kleinigkeiten" die nichts destotrotz unendlich an den Nerven sägen unfassbar dämlich vom Hersteller/Publisher.

Deshalb den TE dumm runterzumachen ist pures Scheuklappendenken.


----------



## epiphone2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...




SRY wer schon mit dem Wort GRAFIK (nicht Graphik ) Probleme hat sollte lieber nicht über diese Urteilen, denn anscheinend weiß dieser Mensch auch nicht wovon er spricht. Das ist genauso als würde jemand sagen: Mein Merzödes war vol täuer und fert auch nix gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find solche Typen einfach nur lächerlich.Infomieren , denken dann handeln sonst ist man ganz schnell ne Witzfigur. 

Achja und wenn jetzt Leute sagen ich bin so alt und ich darf Grafik mit ph schreiben, Pustekuchen es gibt Reformen und die sind gültig. Wenn jetzt noch ein Adliger aus dem Mittelalter leben würde, könnte er jede Jungfrau aus dem Dorf für die erste Nacht beanspruchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Is aber nicht so, die Welt dreht sich weiter und persönlicher Stillstand ist Rückstand (bin selbst nicht mehr der Jüngste).


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

Xorthes schrieb:


> Jo ich muss Uktawa recht geben. Also wer WOW-Graf.. Graph.... Grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo soll ich bitte unterschreiben?


----------



## jooxerl (7. Oktober 2008)

< Liest keine Threads mit absolut lächerlichen Rechtschreibfehlern im Topic
< Flamed wieder, und sagt dennoch zum Topic dann kauf dir besseren PC, Wasch dir die Augen, vllt. gefällt dir halt einfach die Grafik nicht, und plz net rum whinen und zock buntes WoW oder LotRO, falls das nix für dich ist, probiers mitm Reallife. Da wiederholt sich zwar alles aber die Gra!F!ik ist geil.


----------



## airace (7. Oktober 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ich werd aus dem text nich schlau was wilst du jetzt von uns wissen ???



da bist du nicht der einzigste


----------



## cH@0sbabba (7. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann nicht klagen, es läuft gut, sieht klasse aus und meine einstellungen sind nur teilweise auf hoch gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Formel für mehr Spaß am Spielen:
guter rechner + schnelles inet = mehr Spaß an WAR!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

Also sorry aber ich muss ihm da wohl recht geben, wenn man sich einloggt bekommt man Augenkrebs.
Wie alle hier das Game in den Himmel loben, lol,  dabei is die Grafik einfach nur Arm für ein Spiel das sich mit Spielen der Heutigen Zeit messen sollte.

Sorry aber Ein Top an den Schreiber denn er hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Jetzt flamed mich zu, ja ihr alle die bei Wow Lotro nich in den High End Contend genommen wurden weilse Kacke Equipt waren und sich nur ziehen lassen haben damit sie ihre Klasse mit 70 so richtig schön scheiße Spielen können:-)

Die meisten haben nur die Fresse voll von Wow weil sie dort nix zu sagen haben und suchen deswegen Täglich allternativen, schön das es WAR is dann haben wir was zu lachen wenn es heißt " wow was für eine unglaublich geile Grafik die natürlich in keinster form an wow errinnert"! -.-

Fasst euch mal an den Kopf 50 Euro für nen Spiel auszugeben das von anfang der beta bis heute nur Dreck ist.

HEY HEY gemeinschafts Pve Schlachten WOW 5 mal gemacht immer das selbe.
Was soll daran geil sein?

Die Figuren die sich rückwerts auf einen zubewegen?

Die Krepelgrafik?

Den Epileptischen anfall den man vor lauter Schrift Umrahmungen ect bekommt?

Das die Chars sich ab 10 meter entfernung bewegen wie Behindies?

Sorry aber das ist kein Spielspass das ist Müll.

Gogo flamers :-)


----------



## Vaedryn (7. Oktober 2008)

Need Aufmerksamkeit oder wieso Bettelst du so noch Flames? 

Und was die Grafick ( bin 36 darf man ja dann anscheinend so schreiben wie man will ) anbelangt , mit den richtigen Einstellungen ist die Grafick nice , viele Details und genau richtig für ein PvP spiel. 

Siehe Aoc. Grafik hui rest Pfui .


----------



## Smoeker (7. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Also sorry aber ich muss ihm da wohl recht geben, wenn man sich einloggt bekommt man Augenkrebs.
> Wie alle hier das Game in den Himmel loben, lol,  dabei is die Grafik einfach nur Arm für ein Spiel das sich mit Spielen der Heutigen Zeit messen sollte.
> 
> Sorry aber Ein Top an den Schreiber denn er hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> ...



hmmmm schon komisch,ich spiele auch WoW seit Release und Raide mehrmals die Woche mit meiner Gilde und finde WAR trotzdem super! Und die Grafik find ich auch stimmig und passt zum Spiel! Wenn ich dann solche Kommentare von so erbärmlichen Wesen wie dir lese, schäme ich mich regelrecht WoW Spieler zu sein! WARUM? Ganz einfach, weil ihr nicht nur ein anderes Spiel in ein schlechtes Licht rückt, sonden auch gleichzeitig die gesammte WoW Community! Echt armselig das heute jeder Vollidiot wie DU Zugang zum Internet und vorallem zu MMORPG´s bekommt! Also bitte geh wieder runter in den Keller, setz dich vorm Rechner, spiel weiter WoW mit deinem sicherlich Über Drüber Mega Equipten Char, und lass die Erwachsenen sich vernünftig Unterhalten. Denn deinen geistigen Müll braucht hier sicher keiner!


----------



## Fabi_an (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find die Grafik gut.

Nur, dass ich, wenn ich Abends gemütlich ne Runde zocken will,
erstmal 45 Minuten in der Warteschlange stecke,
nervt micht.

so long


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Was ich nicht ganz kapiere ist diese aggresive Anmache. 
Hab ich zu irgendjemanden gesagt das er ein Idiot ist, nur weil er WAR spielt? Nein! Was soll das also? 
Das zeigt mir nur, dass einige von euch leider wirklich nicht sonderlich reif sind und das ist auch der Grund warum solche Threads geschlossen werden. Allen nochmal die mir konstruktiv geholfen haben -Danke! 
Allen anderen- überlegt euch mal, falls ihr des Denkens fähig seid, was ihr mit so einer Anmache bezweckt.


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe einen sehr guten PC mit einer super Grafikkarte ( Karten) und eine 16 k Leitung wenn sie dann noch kacke is , tja hab ich entweder was mit den augen oder ....hmm...oder ich finde die Grafik einfach schlecht.

Weiß garnicht warum so viele die Augen verschließen für mich sind die Gegner npc und Charbewegungen die ich angesprochen habe schon ein Grund dafür das Spiel von meiner Platte zu schmeißen denn 12 GB für sowas? was soll da drinn sein? 

Ich vermute 8 GB Spiel und 4 GB Bugs die so richtig fetzten :-)

AOC war auch müll, is leider so denn wenn man durch den Wald rennt und die Bäume keine Blätter haben is es mir auch völlig Lachs das die Grafik dann geil is wenn man sich nochmal umdreht und ne minute auf den Baum starrt bis er sich aufgebaut hat :-)

Ich habe mich auch auf Warhammer online gefreut aber was mir da geboten wurde kenne ich bereits.
Für mich sieht das Spiel wie World of Warcraft mit Addons und UI modofikationen aus.
Doch wohl bemerkt hat es DAS alte Spiel geschaft Millionen von Menschen zu Fesseln und das heute noch was daran liegt das alles zusammen passt.

Und der Schreiber der Meine geh zu WOW das super bunte Spiel :

WAR is nich Bunt?

Dann hab ich wohl doch nen guten Computer mit na Grafikkarte die nich nur Monochrom darstellt.

Sorry meine Meinung.
Ich schreib nur was dazu weil ich es nichtmehr hören kann wie alle die nur ein kleines leises Kretikpünktschen äußern sofort zu Boden geflamed werden.

Stellt den Schreiber nicht als Doof dar nur weil er seine Art hat sich zu äußern.
Wenn ihr nicht versteht um was es ihm ging, ab zur Schule Pauken :-)


----------



## Smoeker (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz kapiere ist diese aggresive Anmache.
> Hab ich zu irgendjemanden gesagt das er ein Idiot ist, nur weil er WAR spielt? Nein! Was soll das also?
> Das zeigt mir nur, dass einige von euch leider wirklich nicht sonderlich reif sind und das ist auch der Grund warum solche Threads geschlossen werden. Allen nochmal die mir konstruktiv geholfen haben -Danke!
> Allen anderen- überlegt euch mal, falls ihr des Denkens fähig seid, was ihr mit so einer Anmache bezweckt.



Ja ich glaube manche haben dein Problem mit Flame verwechselt weil man zu Beginn net genau wusste was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke für deine netten Aussage über mich Smoeker ;-)


----------



## Smoeker (7. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Danke für deine netten Aussage über mich Smoeker ;-)



Gern geschehen! Hast sie dir auch rätlich Verdient mit deinem unsachlichen Kommentar!


----------



## Ice Blood (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann mich wegen der Graphik nicht beklagen


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey klar versteh ich doch ;-)

Is ja auch klar das man wenn man Kacke schreibt bei einem Spiel was dir gefällt, in deinen Augen gleich erbärmlich is, sowie ein Vollidiot und was weiß ich für das man sich schämen muss.

Und klar ich geh dann mal in den Keller weil du mir das sagst obwohl mein Rechner ja in meiner Wohnung steht aber gut du kennst dich da ja besser aus wa digga ;-)

Super das du von Sachlichkeiten Sprichst und dann sachen wie die oben genannten schreibst hey da vermute ich doch glatt das du hier gerade der Trottel bist!! 
Na hoppala, biste ausgerutscht?

In diesem Sinne viel Spass noch Beim Meckern und hoffe man sieht sich beim Raiden wenn ich mir mal wieder einen Char auf Level 20 Spiele um mit dir zusammen Verließ zu rocken :-)
BABA


----------



## mezo (7. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, obwohl ich das Spiel bisher sehr gerne spiele, muss ich sagen, daß der TE in zwei Punkten Recht hat. Die scharfen Texturen werden oft viel zu spät reingeladen und was bleibt, ist oft eine wirklich fast schon freche Matschgrafik. Zweitens ist die Performance bei Keepschlachten oft noch unterirdisch.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich aber bisher sehr zufrieden.


signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trifft auch exakt so mich zu


----------



## Mister-Loki (7. Oktober 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Need Aufmerksamkeit oder wieso Bettelst du so noch Flames?
> 
> Und was die Grafick ( bin 36 darf man ja dann anscheinend so schreiben wie man will )



lol


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

Grafik ist ansichtssache und ich mag sie. Bei mir sind die Konturen schön weich und alle Effekte spektakulär.


vllt solltest du mal deine augen überprüfen, oder den nicht vorhandenen Inhalt deines Kopfes suchen gehen.
denkst du irgendwen interessiert es was du denkst?

und wenn deine graka so schlecht is dann tausch sie aus, ka was du eigtl mit dem thread bezwecken willst, außer das du geflamed wirst, wie bereits geschehen.


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

;-)


----------



## Dashy (7. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich das jezt als Flame oder als (Ph)rage interpretieren ?
naja, wenn dirs nicht gefält lass es, wenns ne Frage war, die gabs sicher schon^^ sufu



> ;-)



-.- one up


----------



## Certis (7. Oktober 2008)

Also,
ich bin mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden zumal schon von vornerein klar war,
das es grafisch nicht so die Bombe wird. Wenn ich aber in die Charakterauswahl
gehe und meinen Charakter da so stehen sehe, freue ich mich immer über die 
detailierte Rüstung und die kleinen Details an die auch Gedacht wurden. Wenn ich dann 
eingeloggt bin, muss ich sagen gefällt mir die Umgebung auch ganz gut. Klar gibt es MMO´s 
wo alles schöner ist, nur ich achte beim Spielen eh nicht so sehr auf die Grafik, sondern was
man alles machen kann in so einem Spiel, die Vielfalt und wie viel Spaß ich dabei habe 
(und das RvR ist einzigartig). 

Das ist so meine Ansicht zu WAR und an den Threadersteller bleibt noch zu sagen,
dass man doch schon eine größere Auswahl an MMO´s hat (HdRO, AoC, WoW usw.) und wenn
du andere Prioritäten hast was solche Spiele angeht, dann musst du dir eben ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

Certis schrieb:


> Das ist so meine Ansicht zu WAR und an den Threadersteller bleibt noch zu sagen,
> dass man doch schon eine größere Auswahl an MMO´s hat (HdRO, AoC, WoW usw.) und wenn
> du andere Prioritäten hast was solche Spiele angeht, dann musst du dir eben ein anderes kaufen.




vllt sollte er lieber das rl spiel spielen ;/ da hat er hammer grafik, nurn doofe gameplay


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

bin froh wenn sower weniger in der warcom ist.... 


Geht mir bei dir aber auch so.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (7. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> WoW hat nicht die bessere Grafik und hat auch sicher nicht die Beste Grafik aber lustigerweise ist es trotzdem verdammt erfolgreich.
> Gut dann gucken wir uns mal AoC an, mhm mega Grafik und boahbämbuschboom hammer effekte. Und wieviel kunden hat es noch? 200.000 sehr erfolgreich muss ich schon sagen das spiel is auch dank der Grafik echt das beste MMO aller zeiten *Ironie off*
> ...





solche leute wie du gehören gebannt.
lern du erstmal lesen und das gelesene dann noch zu verstehen bevor du andere beschimpfst.


----------



## Acuria (7. Oktober 2008)

Daumen hoch


----------



## Caidy (7. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> bin froh wenn sower weniger in der warcom ist....
> 
> 
> Geht mir bei dir aber auch so.





du bist wohl auch nicht besser




@ hugo, du hast absolut recht, mehr gibts dazu net zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calvato (7. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch wirklich schön was man alles geboten bekommt, wenn man ein wenig Kritik an einem Spiel übt und über dessen Performance  man unzufrieden ist. 
Mein Favorit ist bisher Ruby-Rouge. Scheinbar interessiert es sie/oder ihn doch was ich denke, sonst würde ES nicht auf meine, aus meinem nicht vorhandenen Inhalt meines Kopfes entstandene Meinung, eingehen. Danke sehr dafür!
Ich kann euch alle aber beruhigen. Solange WAR nicht anständig gepatched wurde, werdet ihr nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen, mir auf irgendeinem Server zu begegnen. Denn selbst nachdem ich die Grafik (ihr seht, ich bin lernfähig) eingestellt habe, stören mich die Ruckler im PVP und in Gruppenkämpfen doch enorm.
Daher mein vorläufiges Fazit: Nachsitzen und fleissig patchen


----------



## epiphone2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Es ist doch wirklich schön was man alles geboten bekommt, wenn man ein wenig Kritik an einem Spiel übt und über dessen Performance  man unzufrieden ist.
> Mein Favorit ist bisher Ruby-Rouge. Scheinbar interessiert es sie/oder ihn doch was ich denke, sonst würde ES nicht auf meine, aus meinem nicht vorhandenen Inhalt meines Kopfes entstandene Meinung, eingehen. Danke sehr dafür!
> Ich kann euch alle aber beruhigen. Solange WAR nicht anständig gepatched wurde, werdet ihr nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen, mir auf irgendeinem Server zu begegnen. Denn selbst nachdem ich die Grafik (ihr seht, ich bin lernfähig) eingestellt habe, stören mich die Ruckler im PVP und in Gruppenkämpfen doch enorm.
> Daher mein vorläufiges Fazit: Nachsitzen und fleissig patchen




Sry sei mir nicht böse aber das interessiert keine Sau ob du das Spiel gut findest, die Grafik gut findest oder es jemals spielst. Es ist schrecklich für wie wichtig sich manche Menschen halten.Ok nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit : ES INTERESSIERT KEINEN SCHWANZ OB DU DAS SPIEL  JEMALS SPIELST !


----------



## Syane (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab jezt ned alles durchgelesen ...aber an den Te... soltlest deine Bildschirmauflösung ingame mal anpassen ...das verändert die Pixeldichte.

Sollheißen selbst wenn du alles auf Max gestellt hast aber die bildauflösung falsch ..schauts kacke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten sry wenns die antwort schon gab.


----------



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Achja und wenn jetzt Leute sagen ich bin so alt und ich darf Grafik mit ph schreiben, Pustekuchen es gibt Reformen und die sind gültig.



Namaste
für Leute die Obrigkeitshörig sind vielleicht. Aber vielen -mir auch- geht diese
Reform am Popo vorbei.
Ich bestimme selber, wie ich was schreibe.
Somit biete ich genug Futter für Leute, die sich an 
Rechtschreibfehlern regelrecht aufgeilen.
Gibt ja aber genug Willige, die
sich lieber jeden Scheiß vom Staat vorschreiben lassen. Schüler haben 
natürlich keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen sehr guten PC mit einer super Grafikkarte ( Karten) und eine 16 k Leitung wenn sie dann noch kacke is , tja hab ich entweder was mit den augen oder ....hmm...oder ich finde die Grafik einfach schlecht.
> 
> Weiß garnicht warum so viele die Augen verschließen für mich sind die Gegner npc und Charbewegungen die ich angesprochen habe schon ein Grund dafür das Spiel von meiner Platte zu schmeißen denn 12 GB für sowas? was soll da drinn sein?




So falsch! Ich finde die Grafik einfach nicht schlecht, sie ist keine hochglanz Grafik das ist schon klar, aber mich stört sie absolut nicht ich hab Freude und Spass am Spiel und ich red mir das nicht ein.

An vielen Stellen guck ich sogar in die Landschaft und denke mir geil das gefällt mir und das mein ich völlig ernst.

Also verallgemeinere hier nicht deine "verblendete" Einstellung die meisten denken in dieser Hinsicht so wie ich einfach weil sie in erster Linie auf die spielerische Qualität achten ( vorallem Leute die mit UO und DAoc angefangenhaben. 

Und für viele hatt WAR einfach ne feine super passente Grafik auch wen du und einige andere das warum auch immer nicht verstehen könnt. 

Darf ich fragen welche Spiele du in den letzten  3 Jahren gespielt hast ?


----------



## Uktawa (8. Oktober 2008)

Also Leute, beruhigt Euch mal alle wieder. Das dieses rum gezicke hier im Forum immer sein muss. Habt ihr im RL denn niemanden den ihr anbrüllen könnt ?!

Nochmal zum Thema Grafik. Wie ich schon in diesem Thread schrieb liegt das "Problem" der schlechten Grafik nicht beim Spiel, sondern bei den benutzen Grafikkarten.
Wer einen Spiele-PC sein eigen nennt der eine leistungstarke Grafikarte besitzt, sollte auch in der Lage sein zu wissen wie diese Funktioniert. Wissen muss man sich eben aneignen, das bekommt man nicht automatisch beim Kauf in den Kopf geballert.
WAR bietet eine Grafik die sowohl zeitgemäss (für MMORPG`s) als auch technisch gut gelöst ist. Was viele von Euch vergessen ist der Fakt das ein Spiel mit einer excelenten hochwertigen Grafik (FarCry ect) in Singelgames möglich ist. Aber was in einem Singelgame geht, muss zwangsläufig nicht in einem MMO funktionieren. Denn in einem MMO gibt es da viel mehr  zu beachten. Daher, je "perfekter" die GRafik in einem MMO ist, desto eher gibt es bei vielen Probleme mit der Performance und der Spielbarkeit. 
Bestes Beispiel ist hierbei WOW. WoW ist unter anderem deswegen so erfolgreich geworden (und bitte vergesst nicht das es bis zu den 10 Millionen Spielern ein laaaanger Weg war) weil die Grafik "simpel" gehalten wurde. Eben so das der Spieler keinen Highend PC braucht um flüssig spielen zu können. Bestes Gegenbeispiel wäre AoC. Suuuper schöne Grafik, aber unter anderem auf Grund der Grafik nicht wirklich Massentauglich. Denn Hohe GRafik...hohe Rechenleistung. Davon mal abgesehen in Massenschalchten bremst einen Highendgrafik selbst Hochleistungsrechner schnell aus.

Bei WAR hat man einen guten Mittelweg gefunden wie ich finde. Die Grafik passt zum Spiel und stellt man seine Grafikkarte richtig ein, so kann man auch Dinge aus der Grafik holen die einen staunen lassen. Scharfe Texturen in hoher Auflösung, scharfe Texturen bei weit weit weit entfernten Objekten, ja dies ist alles Möglich wenn man weiss wie. Und da ist der Punkt an dem sich die Spieler in 2 Lager teilen. Einmal die, die wissen wie ihr Rechner "tickt" und was sie "anpassen" müssen um zB WAR grafisch zum Genuss werden zu lassen. Und einmal die, die grade wissen wo man den PC An und Aus macht.
Habt ihr Euch mal gefragt warum man einen Führerschein machen muss bevor man Auto fahren darf ? Eben , damit man weiss wie der Verkehr funktioniert und wie man mit dem Auto richtig um geht um vorwärts zu kommen. Wer sich ohne Führerschein ein Auto kauft und sich dann beim Händler beschwert das er es nicht fahren kann (weil er nicht mal weiss wo das Zündschloss ist) brauch sich dann nicht wundern.
Und so ist es auch mit nem PC. Will man einen PC für Spiele optimal nutzen, so sollte man sich bestimmtes Wissen aneignen. Tips, Tricks und Leitfäden gibt es im Internet mehr als genug.

Kurz gesagt:
Wenn Eure Grafik in WAR "scheisse" aus schaut, mekkert nicht drüber rum WAR sei Scheisse. Fragt euch lieber warum es bei Euch so aus sieht und bei vielen anderen nicht. Und dann werdet Ihr sicher erkennen das es ja wohl an Eurem PC, an Euren Einstellungen liegen muss.



In diesem Sinne, wir sehen uns auf dem Feld der Ehre



Nachtrag:
Acuria, ich weiss nicht was bei dir schief läuft im Moment, aber deinen Komentaren, Anfeindungen und reinen Provokationen hier im Thread nach zu urteilen, muss es eine ganze Menge sein. Wenn Dir WAR nicht gefällt schön und gut. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück ja verschieden. Aber lass doch die Scheisse und versuch hier nicht jeden "runter" zu machen der WAR gut findet und deine "Kritik" am Spiel nicht verstehen kann.
Troll dich am besten in den WOW Forenteil zurück und hör auf hier Unruhe zu stiften.

Es gibt Tage da wünsch ich mir Adminrechte...


----------



## Acuria (8. Oktober 2008)

OK ihr habt gewonne jetzt wo ihr das sagt finde ich War doch super ich finde es genial die Grafik ist der Knaller, die Charakterbewegungen super flüssig und geil ist auch das das Spiel mich reglmässig darann erinnert das ich auch einen Desktop habe:-)

Meine Meinung.

Sorry wenn es euch nicht passt das mal einer zwischen den ganzen EX WOWlern sagt das er es nicht gut findet.


Mir war klar das hier gleich alle anfangen zu Emos zu mutieren wenn auch nur ein Kretikpunkt an das Spiel geht welches den meisten so toll bei der entsuchtung von Wow geholfen hat auch wenn das nur eine Umsuchtung war!

So jetzt könnta wieder mit mir meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Oktober 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> OK ihr habt gewonne jetzt wo ihr das sagt finde ich War doch super ich finde es genial die Grafik ist der Knaller, die Charakterbewegungen super flüssig und geil ist auch das das Spiel mich reglmässig darann erinnert das ich auch einen Desktop habe:-)
> 
> Meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



Geh doch einfach...


----------



## epiphone2 (8. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> für Leute die Obrigkeitshörig sind vielleicht. Aber vielen -mir auch- geht diese
> Reform am Popo vorbei.
> Ich bestimme selber, wie ich was schreibe.
> ...



Ja ne is klar, du zahlst wahrscheinlich auch noch mit der guten alten Deutschen Mark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Änderungen gibs immer und wirds auch immer geben. Ich hab bei der Caritas vor langer Zeit meinen Zivi gemacht und kann mich da auch nur an zwei Sorten alte Menschen erinnern:

1. Total locker drauf war echt nett, mit ihnen man konnte sich über alle neuen Themen unterhalten, sahen ganz erstaunt und begeistert zum ersten mal einen Mp3 player, trugen Turnschuhe... usw.

2.Die wirklich nervigen die einem jeden Tag vorgeheult haben, das früher alles besser war , die mit der Entwicklung der CD schon nicht klar kamen und für die die Schaltplatte der modernste Tonträger war.Das übelste was ich je erlebt hab ist, das eine Frau von mir verlangte bei ihrem Teppich die Franzen außen mit einem Kamm wieder gerade in Form zu bringen (weil wir ihn für Gehübungen umgeklappt hatten), weil man das früher so gemacht hätte und sich das gehören würde. Ich habe es nicht gemacht und bin einfach gegangen(musste dann auch niewieder hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn : Natürlich kannst du machen was du willst aber wunder dich nicht wenn du dann schief angeschaut wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Wenn der Staat hier dir nicht passt und dir das hier alles stinkt und wir alle willenlose Lemmige gegenüber dem Staat sind dann frag ich mich was du dann hier noch machst oder willst?
Zieh doch in ein Land deiner Wahl, wo es anders ist, machst doch sonst auch was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja Grafik ist so ne Sache... WoW kam damals doch auch mit einer für ein MMORPG wirklich grottigen, und völlig veralteten Grafik daher (ich hab damals EQ2 gespielt bis WoW rauskam). Trotz der Grafik wurde WoW überraschender Weise erfolgreich, gönnt es WAR doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Ende zählt Spielspass vor Grafik und da schneidet WAR eben besser ab als das Blizzard-Produkt.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte nur nochmal einwerfen, dass die Leute die wegen Gra*ph*ik flamen, sich da mal nen schönen selfown geleistet haben. Die Schreibweise mag leicht veraltet sein, ist aber immer noch genauso richtig wie Photographie oder Phantasie. Auf sowas lächerliches(!) wie die Rechtschreibreform zu pochen ist einfach nur pedantisch, sonst nix.

Zum Thema wurde eigentlich das meiste schon gesagt, ich persönlich kann mich nur denjenigen anschließen die das fehlen interner erweiterter Grafikeinstellungen (und viele andere kleinere Dinge) zwar definitiv als Mangel ansehen, die das aber nicht davon abhält das Spiel zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firato (8. Oktober 2008)

Also zu Thema WAR und Grafik kann ich nur eins sagen,sie ist stimmig nicht die beste aber es reicht für ein MMORPG....Auserdem was wohlt ihr für eine Grafik bei 100vs100 haben zeigt mir ein rechner der da keine diashow zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und damals als WoW raus kam war die Grafik auch nicht mehr die Aktuelste sie war detail verliebt aber trozdem schon veraltert.
Und wer mein er Spiele WAR wegen der Grafik nicht und geht lieber wieder zu WOW dann muss ich laut lachen..Die Person kann ja nur Blind sein.Die Grafik von WAR ist 100x besser als die von WoW.


----------



## makkaal (8. Oktober 2008)

> Mir war klar das hier gleich alle anfangen zu Emos zu mutieren wenn auch nur ein Kretikpunkt an das Spiel geht welches den meisten so toll bei der entsuchtung von Wow geholfen hat auch wenn das nur eine Umsuchtung war!
> 
> So jetzt könnta wieder mit mir meckern
> 
> ...


Wenn ich so einen Ramsch lese, könnte ich kotzen.
Du nimmst dir also heraus, selbst Kritik üben zu wollen, kommst aber dann nicht damit klar, wenn jemand Kritik an deiner übt? Ich glaub ich spinne, denkst du eigentlich nach, bevor du hier was postest?
Einmal gänzlich vom eigentlichen Thema abgesehen (denn auch da stimme ich dir nicht zu), wie kann jemand denn so verblendet und so oberflächlich sein, diejenigen, die anderer Meinung sind als man selbst, als "zu Emos mutiert" betiteln?

Jetzt sind die anderen also nicht reif genug, um mit deiner Meinung umzugehen, die von ihrer abweicht, dabei bist du der/diejenige, der/die hier ohne tieferen Sinn einfach irgendwelche undurchdachten Standpunkte rauspustet, bloß damit die anderen es wissen.
Du solltest meiner Meinung nach ganz, ganz dringend noch einmal ernsthaft überlegen, ob du in einem Forum richtig aufgehoben bist, wenn du nicht damit umgehen kannst, dass es Leute gibt, die nicht deiner Meinung sind.

Alter Schwede. Dazu noch die abschließende Unterstellung, "so, jetzt könnt ihr wieder meckern", was soll das denn bitte für eine Diskussionsgrundlage sein, wo du direkt jeden Widerspruch als "Meckern" denuzierst? Daraus schließe ich, dass du keine Gedanken zu deinen Aussagen hören willst.
Daraus nehme ich mir das Recht zu sagen, nein, danke, wenn du meine Meinung nicht hören willst, will ich deine auch nicht. Mir etwas unter die Nase zu reiben, mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin, im gleichen Atemzug aber zu sagen, dass du auf meinen Standpunkt scheißt, ist für mich ein Ausdruck sozialer Grenzbegabung.

Diese Haltung von dir schließt dich in meinen Augen als ernstzunehmendes Mitglied dieses Forums aus. Unglaublich, was sich manche Leute rausnehmen...


----------



## Calvato (8. Oktober 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Bei WAR hat man einen guten Mittelweg gefunden wie ich finde. Die Grafik passt zum Spiel und stellt man seine Grafikkarte richtig ein, so kann man auch Dinge aus der Grafik holen die einen staunen lassen. Scharfe Texturen in hoher Auflösung, scharfe Texturen bei weit weit weit entfernten Objekten, ja dies ist alles Möglich wenn man weiss wie. Und da ist der Punkt an dem sich die Spieler in 2 Lager teilen. Einmal die, die wissen wie ihr Rechner "tickt" und was sie "anpassen" müssen um zB WAR grafisch zum Genuss werden zu lassen. Und einmal die, die grade wissen wo man den PC An und Aus macht.
> Habt ihr Euch mal gefragt warum man einen Führerschein machen muss bevor man Auto fahren darf ? Eben , damit man weiss wie der Verkehr funktioniert und wie man mit dem Auto richtig um geht um vorwärts zu kommen. Wer sich ohne Führerschein ein Auto kauft und sich dann beim Händler beschwert das er es nicht fahren kann (weil er nicht mal weiss wo das Zündschloss ist) brauch sich dann nicht wundern.
> Und so ist es auch mit nem PC. Will man einen PC für Spiele optimal nutzen, so sollte man sich bestimmtes Wissen aneignen. Tips, Tricks und Leitfäden gibt es im Internet mehr als genug.
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt jetzt aber etwas; wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, erwarte ich das es läuft und nicht das ich mir meinen Vergaser selbst einstellen muss oder Grundkenntnisse als KFZ-Mechaniker benötige. Bedenke bitte das wir inzwischen 2008 haben und das solche Sachen wie Filter und Lasing und wie das alles heisst, man im Programm ändern können müsste, auch als Leihe und N00b!


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte das wir inzwischen 2008 haben und das solche Sachen wie Filter und Lasing und wie das alles heisst, man im Programm ändern können müsste, auch als Leihe und N00b!


Ist ja nicht so, dass das Einstellen von AA und AF im GraKa-Programm schwerer waere als das Bildschirmhintergrundbild oder den Bildschirmschoner zu aendern. Mit dem Einstellen eines Vergasers irgendwie nicht vergleichbar...


----------



## Calvato (8. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass das Einstellen von AA und AF im GraKa-Programm schwerer waere als das Bildschirmhintergrundbild oder den Bildschirmschoner zu aendern. Mit dem Einstellen eines Vergasers irgendwie nicht vergleichbar...



schon richtig, aber auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen, da weder im Handbuch noch in der Read-me ein Hinweis darauf ist und ich noch nicht mal wusste, wie bestimmt viele ander auch, dass das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Lorghi (8. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte das wir inzwischen 2008 haben und das solche Sachen wie Filter und Lasing und wie das alles heisst, man im Programm ändern können müsste, auch als Leihe und N00b!



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Eine Softwareschmiede kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen, daß jeder Spieler sich zutraut an dem Treibern rumzuspielen. Klar ist es nicht schwer & ich hab es ja auch so gemacht. Dennoch: Der 1te Eindruck ist der Grafische & es gibt so viele Leute, die nichtmal ne Installation gebacken kriegen & Hilfe dabei brauchen. Leute, die halt einfach nur zocken wollen, ohne irgendwelche Foren zu konsultieren, weil die Grafik so "mies" ist. Es ist mir absolut schleierhaft, wieso AF & AA usw. nicht ingame einstellbar sind. Das über den Treiber zu erzwingen kanns doch auch nicht sein & erlebt hab ich das bei noch keinem Game.

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich spiele WAR für mein Leben gern. Aber dennoch halte ich die grafischen Einstellmöglichkeiten einfach für mangelhaft. Ingame.


----------



## Taroth (8. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Tipp für die Leute dies immer noch net auf die Reihe gebracht haben das Forum nach solchen Themen zu durchsuchen. Zwing deine Grafikkarte bei WAR AA und AF anzumachen und es sieht einfach nur richtig genial aus zusätzlich bringts Perfomance.


----------



## Nofel (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Graphik / Grafik ist ausreichend. Für das wofür WAR geplant ist geht z.Z. auch keine bessere Grafik (die Schreibweise mag ich lieber)

@DavidF
stimmt es soll ja auch nicht jeder dran rumstellen. Nur die Leute die es sich zutrauen. Die wissen dann aber auch wenn man es zurück drehen muss wenn es nicht läuft. Ich finde es so besser. Wenn es im Spiel drin wäre und dann vielleicht bei 2% der Leute zu Problemen führt wäre das Geschrei groß, das nichts läuft. 

Ach ja:

Rechtschreibung
bis 1996 	

Graphik / Grafik 


Reformschreibung
1996 bis 2004/2006 	

Graphik / Grafik


Heutige Schreibung
seit 2004/2006

Graphik / Grafik; die Graphiker / Grafiker aus der Graphikabteilung / Grafikabteilung; eine teure Graphikkarte / Grafikkarte


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei der heutigen Reformwut blickt doch eh keiner durch xD

Ich dachte auch das ich mit meinem Dual 6600+ und 8800GT mit 1 gig ram und 4 gig arbeitsspeicher net so schlecht dastehen würde.

Trotzdem ruckelt es an manchen stellen schon etwas stark, was mich sehr verwundert.

Hab auch nichts im Grafikkartenmenue umgestellt wie AA oder Filter 

Ich persönlich finde die Grafik im allgemeinen bei WOW stimmiger, aber zu WAR passt einfach des dreckige.

Da is halt nicht friede freude einerkuchen mit der Allianz.  da gehts schlag auf schlag..... nichts als Krieg    das darf/soll nicht süß aussehen ^^ 


naja my 2 cents    

Ich schreib jetzt an meiner Monologinterpretation zu Schillers Räuber weiter xDD  ( SOOO langweilig )


----------



## Turican (8. Oktober 2008)

WAR war schon beim erscheinen der ersten Bilder veraltet.Wenns nur die Grafik wäre aber der Rest des Spiels ist auch mehr als schwach.


----------



## Ascían (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die WAR-Spieler im WoW-Forum auch so rumflamen würden, wie die WoWler hier, dann wäre aber was los.

Zum Glück sind die Leute hier vernünftiger, wir haben nämlich wenigstens PvP im Spiel, da kann man sich abreagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn die WAR-Spieler im WoW-Forum auch so rumflamen würden, wie die WoWler hier, dann wäre aber was los.
> 
> Zum Glück sind die Leute hier vernünftiger, wir haben nämlich wenigstens PvP im Spiel, da kann man sich abreagieren
> 
> ...



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (9. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt muss ich mich noch mal zu Worte melden. Gibt hier ja immer noch einige Missverständnisse die man ja aus dem Weg räumen kann.

Also noch mal zu Thema Grafik & Einstellungen. 
Ich glaube einige hier vergessen das man ein Softwareprodukt nie so programmieren kann das es 100% und Optimal auf jedem Home PC läuft. Das ist einfach nicht möglich eben weil jeder PC total anders ist. Es gibt hunderte Sorten Speicher, Grafikkarten, Mainboards, Festplatten, Soundkarten usw. Und jede einzelne dieser Komponenten brauch ihre eigenen Einstellungen. 
Dazu kommt noch das jeder PC anders konfiguriert ist. Also keiner gleicht dem anderen. Da ist es doch logisch das ein und das selbe Spiel bei dem einem so und bei dem anderen so aus schaut. Und warum...wegen der unterschiedlichen Komponenten und den unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. 
WAR hat eine saubere gestochen Scharfe Grafik. So wurde es programmiert und so wurde es auch in die Läden gebracht. Was nun jeder Home-PC im Endeffekt daraus macht leigt einzig und allein an den Komponenten und den Einstellungen. Und ein PC ist nun einmal kein Toaster. Im Gegenteil. Jeder PC ist ne komplexe "Maschiene" für die es abertausende Möglichkeiten gibt. 
Und das ist es was viele immer vergessen wenn sie sich ein Spiel kaufen. 
Bei einer Konsole ist das wieder was anderes. Da gibt es einen Standart und sonst nix. Alle Endbenutzer "arbeiten" quasi mit dem selben Standart. Daher wird ein Spiel bei allen gleich gut/schlecht aus sehen. Und das geht bei einem PC Game eben nicht. Weil es keinen festen Standart gibt.
Also muss man wohl oder übel selber zu sehen was der heimische PC aus dem Spiel raus holt und was nicht. Sich darüber zu beschwehren das es auf dem eigenem PC "scheisse" aus schaut und die Schuld beim Softwareentwickler zu suchen ist definitiv der falsche Weg. Denn der Softwarehersteller KANN nicht wissen welche Komponenten in Eurem PC stecken und wie euer PC konfiguriert ist. Darüber sollten einige mal in Ruhe nach denken.
Und wenn jetzt einer meint "na dann sollten sie halt auf die Packung schreiben was man Einstellen muss..", kann ich nur sagen: Rofl. Würde man das machen so würde man bei jedem Spiel ein tausend Seiten starkes Buch brauchen in dem alle eventuellen Komponentenkobinationen + mögliche Einstellungen stehen würden. Das ist einfach unmöglich. Der Hinweis der Mindistanforderungen auf jeder Verpackung dienen ja auch "nur" dazu damit sich der Käufer orientieren kann was er für einen Leistungsstarken Rechner braucht um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können. Und wie ich schon sagte kann kein Hersteller wissen was für nen PC jeder potentielle Kunde nun zu Hause stehen hat. Wie ich schon sagte...ein PC ist eben kein Toaster.

Wer sich ein Spiel kaufen will und erwartet das er 100% das bekommt was er in der Werbung (grafisch gesehen) gesehen hat, sollte damit rechnen das er seinen PC an das Spiel (Einstellungen) anpassen muss. Wenn er das nicht will, nun dann sollte man evtl. darüber nachdenken auf Spielekonsolen um zu steigen. 

Was nun das Thema "veraltete" Grafik bei erscheinen eines Spieles betrifft. Nun, da sollte der eine oder andere mal überlegen wie lange es braucht bis so ein MMORPG Marktreif ist. 3 Jahre sind da meist das minimum an Entwicklerzeit. Und das nach 3 Jahren die Grafik nicht mehr Up to Date ist...na das is ja wohl klar. Im übriegen war die Grafik von WoW zu Release auch schon überholt. Aber auch hier zeigt sich wieder der grosse Funken Warheit in dem Satz "GRafik ist nicht alles". Das war schon bei Ultima Online und wird auch bei WAR so sein. Wichtig sit spielbarkeit und Spass. 
Das auch WAR noch einige Macken hat wollen wir nicht von der Hand weisen. Aber nach dem AoC Fiasko wird jeder (der dabei war) sagen das WAR so sauber ist wie lange nichts mehr. 
Im übriegen gab es schwere Bugs, Lags, Ruckler, Wartezeiten, Serverausfälle usw auch bei WOW am Anfang mehr als genug. Ich war damals von Anfang an dabei, und es war das reinste Chaos. Da lagen viele Nerven blank damals. Und ich find im Vergleich zu, WOW Release damals, haben die Leute von WAR das besser hin bekommen. 

So, ich hoffe ihr habt Euch die Zeitg genommen und alles gelesen *G*


----------



## soefsn (9. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...



Sag mal bezahlt Blizzard euch eigentlich dafür das ihr dieses Spiel mit aller macht verteidigt? Ich akzeptiere ja eigentlich jede Meinung, aber wenn ich sowas Lese dann spingt mir wirklich der Schauer ins Gesicht. Du beschwärst dich über die miese Grafik die WAR haben soll und sagst die WOW Grafik ist Zeitlos? Ich bitte dich, aber die WOW Grafik war von Anfang an eine reine Katastrophe und war schon zum Release nicht mehr Zeitlos geschweige denn Zeitgemäss. Und das WAR eine um längen bessere Grafik als WOW hat ist ja wohl mal mehr als deutlich oder? Und das WOW runder ist nach gut vier Jahren ist auch kein Wunder und nur verständlich. Wenn WOW zum Release nur annährend so gut funktioniert hätte wie WAR es derzeit tuht, dann wäre damals einiges besser gewesen. Aber natürlich möchte man von dieser Zeit nichts mehr wissen. Wie ich bereits sagte akzeptiere ich alles, aber wenn man als WOW Spieler WAR wegen der Grafik angreift dann bekomme ich einen Absturz der kaum noch aufzufangen ist.


----------



## Satus (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Graphik zweckmäßig, Lotro und AoC zeigen doch, daß es sonst mit Massenschlachten nur Probleme gibt.

Oh Mann, mit wieviel Halbwissen hier gepostet wird, zeigt das Beispiel Graphik in zweierlei Hinsicht sehr deutlich.

1.) Sollte man schon wissen wie man seine Graphikkarte bedient, bevor man rumheult.

2.) Wenn man schon zu Rechtschreibflames greift, sollte man sich sicher sein, dass diese angebracht sind. Grafik/Graphik, beides ist -wie oben schön dargestellt- richtig.

Also beim nächsten Mal erst denken, dann posten - sonst grafikt ihr Euch wieder ins eigene Knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR.Virtus (9. Oktober 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> WAR war schon beim erscheinen der ersten Bilder veraltet.Wenns nur die Grafik wäre aber der Rest des Spiels ist auch mehr als schwach.



wenn du einen PC hast, der die Grafik nicht darstellen kann,.... dann TROLL DICH


----------



## Fonia (9. Oktober 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Ich finde die Graphik zweckmäßig, Lotro und AoC zeigen doch, daß es sonst mit Massenschlachten nur Probleme gibt.
> 
> Oh Mann, mit wieviel Halbwissen hier gepostet wird, zeigt das Beispiel Graphik in zweierlei Hinsicht sehr deutlich.
> 
> ...



Naja.....so würd ich das nicht sagen... Lotro läuft dafür wenigens auserhalb von massenschlachten 100% flüssig und sieht besser aus das selbe bei age of conan... hab mir gestern age of conan mal geladen und getestet ganz mal davon abgesehen wie das spiel ist war ich überrascht das ich maximale details haben kann mit 30 fps mindestens spiele und es eben in gegensatz zu warhammer super aussieht und dazu noch besser läuft. Massenschlachten sollen bei Age of conan ja jetzt langsam auch gehen hab sogar vor kurzen ein par videos gesehen hab ich allerdings selber noch nicht gemacht und erlaube mir deswegen keine direkte aussage darüber (was auch keiner hier machen sollte der nicht selber es probiert hat)

Also in sachen Grafik im verhältnis zur performance muss man an warhammer noch einiges machen aber wir sind ja net mal mitn ersten monat rum da wird bestimmt noch einiges gemacht =) hoff ich ja mal.


----------



## Omidas (9. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> ....aber WOW ist einfach runder und da macht mir auch die ältere Graphik nichts aus, da sie durch den Comic-Look doch relativ zeitlos ist.






soefsn schrieb:


> Sag mal bezahlt Blizzard euch eigentlich dafür das ihr dieses Spiel mit aller macht verteidigt?...



Ich finde er [Calvato] hat schon ein wenig recht. WoW hat den Vorteil mit dieser Graphik, das man halt nicht detailreich und realistisch arbeitet. Da werden riesige Fläschen eigentlich recht einfach strukturiert, aber es passt einfach ins Spiel rein. Dahingegen hat WAR die bei weitem bessere Graphik. Wenn ich da an ein Lager im Zwergen T3 denke, das an einem Flusslauf liegt kommt mir ein richtiges Wild West Feeling auf. Diese Schönen Ecken haben dann aber leider auch ihre Schattenseiten. Es gibt so ein paar Stellen im Spiel die sind fast WoW mäßig. Großflächig und nicht abwechselungsreif. Und damit meine ich nicht nur eine Wüste, wo man versteht das es so sein muss.

Kann man mit Zeichnern vergleichen:

Wenn wer einen Comic zeichnet muss man nicht genau sein. Man kann Skizzenhaft arbeiten und im Hintergrund einfach mal ein paar größer Flächen hinsetzen und solange der Comic gut geschrieben ist und halbwegs ein guter Zeichenstil vorhanden ist wird man es wegen der Graphik sicher nicht schlecht machen kann. Das ist WoW.

Wenn man jetzt einen Maler nimmt, der sogar mehr drauf hat als unser Comiczeichner, und halbwegs realistische Bilder malen will, kann man den viel einfacher Kritisieren. So sieht der Gegenstand doch nie in Wirklichkeit aus. Bei dem fehlen die Details. Der Baum ist viel zu unscharf im Hintergrund. Und das alles kann 100 mal besser sein als der Comic trotzdem wird gemeckert. Das ist WAR

Bei den beiden spielen wird halt einfach ein anderer Maßstab zum Vergleich angelegt. Ich ertappe mich auch ab und an, wie mir gewisse Stellen im Spiel nicht gefallen, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie vom realismus und Genauigkeit besser sind als wo anders. Das ist das große Problem, dass viele nicht so richtig verstehen.


----------



## Funstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

Also was ich wirklich armselig finde ist, dass manche Leute ein Spiel nach der Grafik beurteilen.

Wodurch entsteht der Spielspaß?

Ich denke zum geringsten Teil durch die Grafik. Was nutzt die beste Spielgrafik, wenn man nach 2h alles fertig hat? (nur ein Beispiel)
Ich finde, solange wie das Spiel eine gut durchdacht und umgesetzt ist, ist die Grafik nebensächlich.

@TE
Versuch mal mit der Grafikengine von Crysis ein MMOG zu Programmieren.. 

25dvds zum Installieren und wenn mehr als 100 Leute ne Hauptstatt Raiden wollen bricht alles zusammen, weil kein Rechner das packt.

MFG
Funny


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (9. Oktober 2008)

vote 4 close!


----------



## Captain_Chaos (9. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ach, und Grafik schriebt man ohne ph im deutschen - aber das wusstest du ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch. Grafik/Graphik kann man im deutschen sowohl mit F als auch mit PH schreiben. Das ist genauso erlaubt wie Foto und Photo. Das ist zwar eine etwas veraltete Schriftweise, aber dennoch richtig. *klugscheiß*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ich ertappe mich auch ab und an, wie mir gewisse Stellen im Spiel nicht gefallen, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie vom realismus und Genauigkeit besser sind als wo anders.



Dazu kann man sagen, schaut hinaus!
Gefällt euch die Realität an jeder Ecke genausogut wie an anderen? ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu kann man sagen, schaut hinaus!
> Gefällt euch die Realität an jeder Ecke genausogut wie an anderen? ^^




Oh mein Gott....ein Wunder.....*ich stimme dir das erste mal zu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (9. Oktober 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ich werd aus dem text nich schlau was wilst du jetzt von uns wissen ???



er wollte wissen, wieviele rechtschreibfehler man in einen kurzen text unterbringen kann und testen, ob wir´s merken......
sorry, aber DIESEM text sieht man das "alter" des erstellers an.....so ca. zwischen 11-14 jahre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Oktober 2008)

Also das ihr nix besseres zu tun habt als darüber zu schreiben wer was falsch/richtig geschrieben hat...

Findet lieber zum eigendlich Thema zurück, oder nagelt nen Käse an die Wand. Aber bitte keine weiteren sinnlosen "Diskusionen" wie man wann, wo & wie etwas schreibt.

Danke


----------



## Ellrock (10. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...





Ist das nicht dein  zweiter Thread mit genau dem selben Inhalt ? 


In dem ersten Thread vor ein paar Tagen ist dir doch gnau alles erklärt worden.


Im übrigen denke ich hast du die eigendlichen schönen Sachen des Spiels wie PVP noch nciht ausprobiert sonderen hast die nur Anforderung, dass die Grafik toll sein soll.

Also bei einer tollen Grafik ist mit deiner Karte kein PVP war möglich. Das gilt auch PVP in AoC.


----------



## Ellrock (10. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...





Hier dein eigener Thread und die Antworten darauf 


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65587&hl=


----------



## high55555 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Spiel nach seiner Grafik zu beurteilen ist seit je her sinnlos. Blizzard war noch nie bekannt dafür Bombastgrafik aufzufahren, trotzdem geht der Spielergemeinde immer einer ab wenn die ein neues Spiel ankündigen. 

Die derzeit erhältlichen (bekanntesten) MMORPGs haben alle ihre Daseinsberechtigung (okay außer AoC, das für gar nix zu gebrauchen) für die entsprechende Zielgruppe aber ich glaube einige wissen nicht mal zu welcher Zielgruppe sie gehören. ^^

WoW - wer gerne Instanzen macht und toll inszenierte Bosskämpfe will
HdRO - wer's gerne ruhiger mag und schöne Geschichten lesen will
WAR - wer schnelles und brachiales PvP möchte

Klar, das perfekte MMORPG wäre wohl wenn es die Grafik von AoC hätte, das Leveldesign und die Bosskämpfe von WoW, das PvP System von WAR und das ganze dann auch noch flüssig läuft auf 5 Jahre alten Rechnern. Nur leider technisch nicht möglich. ^^

Lg


----------



## Kalyptus (10. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...



Du nervst  wieviele Themen willst du noch aufmachen ?
Wir Wissen du magst WOW also spilee es doch bitte, ohne weitere Aussagen zu machen 

Danke


----------



## themushroomxdxd (10. Oktober 2008)

also wer spiele nach grafik beurteilt soll doch lieber so was wie farcry spielen...tolle grafik aber sonst crap.

und wer mmorpgs nach grafik beurteilt hat sowieso ein an der klatsche.

soviel dazu.


----------



## antileet (10. Oktober 2008)

Seppolino schrieb:


> WAR = Schrott
> Schrott = WAR


dein post = hohl
hohle birne = du


----------



## Seppolino (10. Oktober 2008)

Muahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korobal (10. Oktober 2008)

und er freut sich sogar drüber süüüüüüüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Oktober 2008)

Höhrt alle auf zu = spamen
so = fort


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

Oh nein....wieder eine gefallene Existenz welche sich nur durch seltsame Worte artikulieren kann

grunz....rofl....grunz? --> Quak Quak!


----------



## antileet (10. Oktober 2008)

gehen die server wieder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will nicht nochmal sinnlos WAR starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desolars (10. Oktober 2008)

also wer sich über die Grafik von WAR beschwert den kann ich echt keineswegs verstehn. erstens (im Bezug auf WoW) ist bei WAR alles 3D und besteht nicht aus 4 ineinandergeschobene Flächen, s. die ganze Botanik  in WoW. außerdem finde ich die ganze Aufmachenung von WAR wesentlich stimmungsvoller und atemberaubender als das verschwommene Comicgekritzel ala Blizzard. Gestern war ich erstmalig im Düsterberg und ich muss sagen, sogar die Instanzen (die in WAR ja nur eine Nebenrolle spielen) sind wesentlich aufwendiger grafisch gestaltet als in jedem anderen mmo ewas ich bisher gesehn habe

In diesem Sinne, WAAAGH!


----------



## jum (10. Oktober 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> dein post = hohl
> hohle birne = du




Wie geil ist denn das bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mich total verpisst vor lachen. Sehr gut getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (10. Oktober 2008)

@all:

Bin seit geraumer Zeit dabei mir evtl. WAR zuzulegen.
Ich danke speziell dem TE aber auch allen anderen Mitgliedern der WAR Community (denen besonders), dass ich den Fehler nicht gemacht habe.

Viel Spaß euch!

PS: damit will ich nur ausdrücken, dass ich sehr froh darüber bin das es solche Postings gibt


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Bin seit geraumer Zeit dabei mir evtl. WAR zuzulegen.
> Ich danke speziell dem TE aber auch allen anderen Mitgliedern der WAR Community (denen besonders), dass ich den Fehler nicht gemacht habe.
> ...


Und wie froh ich bin das du mich teilhaben lässt.

Interessiert dich auch was ich heute morgen *nicht *gefrühstückt habe?


----------



## DeeeRoy (10. Oktober 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Bin seit geraumer Zeit dabei mir evtl. WAR zuzulegen.
> Ich danke speziell dem TE aber auch allen anderen Mitgliedern der WAR Community (denen besonders), dass ich den Fehler nicht gemacht habe.
> ...



Wenn du dich nur von Meinungen anderer abhängig machst, wünsch ich dir alles gute.

PS: Danke, werd ich noch haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (10. Oktober 2008)

Calvato schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung ob es einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, aber ich war nach dem ersten einloggen entsetzt. Die Graphik ist ja furchtbar und ich habe hohe Einstellungen. Sowas drei Jahre nach WOW zu bringen ist einfach nur frech. 39 Euro beim Teufel, da ich keine Lust habe in so einem Match herumzulaufen. Bitte nachsitzen! "
> 
> Nachdem ich das in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, welcher jetzt leider geschlossen ist, erntete ich viele gute Ratschläge, meistens dahingehend das man Grafik nicht mit PH schreibt, das man WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen sollte und das die Graphik wohl doch um Längen besser sei. Hier habe ich eine kleine Antwort dazu:
> Die Graphik von WOW ist lange nicht so detailiert aber weitaus aus stimmiger im Gesammten. Der Char sieht nicht aus, als ob er vor Blue-Screen gefilmt und dann in die Landschaft gesetzt wurde. Ausserdem ist mir schon klar das die Einzelheiten bei WAR besser sind, wäre auch drei Jahre später schlimm wenns nicht so wär, aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu HDRO, welches nun auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist, sieht WAR nicht gut aus.
> ...



Hohe Einstellung? Du spielst schon auf 1280x960 ja? 
Vielleicht richtet sich Deine Kritik an ein prachtvolles 800x600 oder 1024x768....

Es sieht im Vergleich zu WoW sehr viel besser und stimmungsvoller aus. Mir gefällt diese düstere Atmosphäre und die Grafik finde ich insgesamt sehr gelungen. Besonders die Gebäude und Figuren sind richtig klasse!


----------



## Merturion (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Threadersteller hat schon ein wenig Recht, die Grafik ist natürlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß aber da ich nebenbei noch Crysis daddel komme ich als Grafikjunkie auch auf meine Kosten. Rein vom Gameplay her ist Warhammer super und tröstet auch über die schwache Grafik weg.



PS. ich lese immer Massenschlachten mit AoC Grafik geht nicht.......geht doch, machen doch auch viele nennt sich Gildenkrieg und es funzt auch ohne ruckeln (Hardware vorrasugesetzt)


----------

